# Horribly damaged hair rescue.Over dyed and bleached. Products and help



## Bec688

I had a really bad bleaching experience a few months ago (and it was done at the hairdressers) and my hair was very brittle, bits were snapping off and it was sooo dry! I started using Redkens All Soft Heavy Cream as a treatment (leave in for 30 mins) and also as a replacement for my conditioner and I noticed a massive difference. I also used CHI's Biosilk in my hair whilst it was still damp after washing it and those two products have done the world of good for my hair. My hair is now really soft and in pretty decent condition for someone with almost platinum blonde hair!

Whilst your hair is in this condition also try and avoid any heat styling. No straightening, blowdrying or curling as heat will cause further damage.

If you can't find any of the products I mentioned above, try finding products with protein in them, you need to rebuild it's strength and protein will do the job.

Best of luck chicken! I know how horrible it is trying to rebuild over processed hair, it will take time, but you'll get there!

HTH


----------



## HairEgo

Hello...

Is your whole head bleached or do you simply have highlights? You're going to need some protein ASAP! Unfortunetly with chemical services, they strip the hair of protein and ceramides which are the building blocks for strong, healthy hair. You ideally should load up on protein and ceramides in the hair a week or two before colouring/bleaching, but as a hairstylist I can tell you 99% of people dont and then wonder why the hair is fried after. Bec's idea of the Redken All Soft heavy cream is great, but thats mainly a moisture based product and I'm afraid that will only make your hair softer at t his point, not stronger.

You need to start with a protein regim:

- Joico K-pak Colour Shampoo and Conditioner

- Redken Extreme Shampoo and Conditioner

- Biologe ForteTherapy shampoo and conditioner

You can incorporate a moisture based treatment into your routine substituting your conditioner once or twice a week for a treatment (remember protein does not make the hair soft, it makes it strong) by adding a moisture treatment you will get the best of both worlds

- It's a 10 Miracle Masque

- Redken All Soft Heavy Cream

- AG Ultramoist Treatment

- Joico Moisture Recovery Intense Treatment

- Biologe Ultra Hydrating Conditioning Balm


----------



## Chaeli

It might sound gross but my mother used real mayonnaise on hers to repair it and it did work. She had very healthy hair. It was taught to her by a hair dresser after a friend had burnt her hair bleaching it. She would massage it in and cap it before going to bed and wash it out in the morning. Her hair was very healthy, soft and shiny looking.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon

The kerastase strengthening program thingy worked wonders on my hair....

i would also sugest chopping off as much as you are willing to part with. the more damage you cut out the nicer it looks.


----------



## simply.victoria

i say do a protein treatment follow up with a moisturizing deep condition


----------



## Bec688

The reason why people are suggesting Mayonaise is because mayonaise is made out of eggs. Eggs = Protein. I would assume mayonaise would be good for those on a tight budget, but if you can afford to drop a few pennies, I'd go with the above advice. HairEgo is a hairdresser... so I think her advice is pretty sound


----------



## HairEgo

Originally Posted by *L165* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my whole head is fully bleached and dyedhave you(anybody) had experience with the related products underneath this one, they seem pretty good.(found underneath the conditioner when you scroll down

Redken - Extreme Conditioner

Is the joico K-PAK Color Therapy Conditioner the same as the one you mentioned?

Joico K-PAK Color Therapy Conditioner - Joico K-Pak Reconstruct Products

if not, is there anyway you might be able to link me to the right one?

Should I use the Joico K-PAK Color Conditioner before or after the Redken extreme conditioner, any chance they might offset or effect each other? (one after another) how long should i leave it in, the longer the better? ( i dont care if im sitting there for hours, rinsing, reapplying, and letting it sit for more effectiveness)

Also, did you list the products in any particular order? (like the best first)

Id love some information on the Redken related products,

Redken - Extreme Conditioner

(scroll down below the conditioner)

would they be as/more effective?(each's effectiveness individually of course) or any youve had experience with regarding brittle, color tortured hair

I thought Ive heard mayonnaise doesnt really repair hair, but just make it softer and more? does anybody know FOR SURE if it repairs?



Heres the thing, as I have explained numerous time on this forum TOO MUCH of something isnt good for your hair; I wouldnt suggest using the K-Pak colour therapy alongside the Redken extreme regim....too much protein will actually have the opposite effect. Start with the Joico K-Pak colour therapy regim. Twice a week substitute the conditioner for the Redken All Soft Heavy Cream. If you feel like you need a leave in conditioner go with Redken Anti Snap.


----------



## Bec688

Originally Posted by *L165* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, any chance you can remove my quote on your last reply
sorry

fixed


----------



## HairEgo

Try your local Ulta or Regis.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

I'm with ya, sister.

I've been dying and heat styling my hair since I was 12 and it's so damaged and dry. I recommend that you buy products for dry hair, brittle hair, and breakage-prone hair. Here are some really good ones that are under 6 american dollars per product and are available in most major drugstores. (CVS, Walmart, Walgreens, Target, etc.)

Products for dry hair:

Aussie Moist shampoo

Aussie Moist conditioner

Aussie Moist deeeeep 3 minute miracle

Garnier Fructis Moisture Works shampoo

Garnier Fructis Moisture Works conditioner

Garnier Fructis Moisture Works melting conditioner

Products for brittle, breakage-prone hair:

Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship shampoo

Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship conditioner

Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship leave-in split end protector

Tresemme Anti-Breakage shampoo

Tresemme Anti-Breakage Conditioner

You should also get a haircut and chop off most of the damaged hair. Maybe get a pixie cut or shoulder length cut. Yes, I know, letting go of that much hair may be difficult to deal with if you've had long hair all your life, but it's much better for it.

And try to cut down on the heat styling, dying, and bleaching. If you continue doing that, it's just going to make it worse and worse. Get a haircut every month or two, wash your hair every other day in lukewarm or cool water (the more heat you use, whether it's by heat styling or from hot water, then the more damaged your hair will get), use a moisture treatment twice a week (leave it in for twenty minutes or overnight if you wish), use a leave-in conditioner after towel drying your hair, and ALWAYS use a heat protectant (Tresemme has a very good one) before you use any heat styler.

This will save your hair and make you feel better about yourself.

I hope this helps!


----------



## katnahat

Herbal Essences "None of Your Frizzness" Conditioner is very good. It has a balm in it and its very thick. It works very well to smooth and soften hair.


----------



## katyara

Originally Posted by *katnahat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Herbal Essences "None of Your Frizzness" Conditioner is very good. It has a balm in it and its very thick. It works very well to smooth and soften hair. I love love LOVE that shampoo! It's my favorite from Herbal Essences I heat style my hair A LOT and dye it on occasion, so it's not terribly damaged but the ends are still pretty dry and brittle; this shampoo saved it.


----------



## OscurePresenze

Use BIOLAGE by Matrix and Apoghee reconstructor. Try hot oil tratments as well.


----------



## saharapunk

dry and damaged hair reallis the pits! i had beautiful golden blonde hair and on a whim i decided to go black which i liked for about........ 2 weeks then wanted my blonde back! i decided it would be a super awesome idea to do it myself at home but just the ends so it looked like balayage. to my credit it didn't look bad but it completely ruined my hair! i still have the balayage effect but with brown roots and blonde midlenghts and ends and a professional does it now, not me! my recommendations for dry hair (these worked wonders for me) are:

shampoo: either bumble &amp; bumble quenching shampoo or creme de coco shampoo and their sunday shampoo which you use once a week to remove product build up

conditioner: bumble and bumble creme de coco conditioner

masque: either bumble and bumble mending masque, creme de coco masque, fekkai protein rx masque or the bumble and bumble deeep masque. the bumble and bumble packaging suggests wrapping your hair in a towel while you wait, i totally stand by this- even better if you're able to grab a chair and sit in your bathroom with heated lights





i def also recommend the bumble and bumble mending complex which is applied to damp hair before styling and kerastase laminates if your hair is a little on the dull side due to damage etc.

once hair is styled i'm def one for jumping on the moroccan oil bandwagon, i think a few drops of this massaged into your palms and distributed through the lower lengths and ends (not crown/roots area as this will make you hair appear greasy) works a whole lot of wonders and it smells divine and is completely weightless!

at night depending on your hair ie thick or think i def recommend kerastase noctogenist treatment for your lengths and ends and definitely a trim and depending on the severity of damage maybe give your hair a break from heat stylers and learn how to put it up in fashionable buns and ponytails! hope that helps!!!


----------



## CharmedImSure

Yes yes yes. I've bleached my hair, then dyed it, bleached it, bleached it some more, dyed it, etc. I regret doing so much crap to my hair, and I'm on the path to growing it again.

I've found the best luck with:

Redken ButterTreat Deep conditioner

Redken Color Extend

I am no longer straightening my hair, I rarely use hot tools anymore, if not only to blow-dry it once in awhile.

And now I'm only using semi-permanent dyes on my hair.


----------



## Leylani

Yes, I have seriously mistreated my hair earlier.

The way back to healthy hair was very easy. Oils! I`m a long hair addict, truly! Once a week I oil my hair with the Vitamin E Oil 5,ooo I.U. from Jason. This Oiling makes a huge diffrence to my hair, it is really stunning





Ingredients:

Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil*, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil*, Tocopheryl Acetate, Tocopherol, Oryza Sativa (Rice) Bran Oil, Prunus Amygdalus Dulcis (Sweet Almond) Seed Oil, Prunus Armeniaca (Apricot) Kernel Oil, Persea Gratissima (Avocado) Oil, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Lecithin

*Certified Organic

_ There you go!_


----------



## silvergirl66

I have just heard about a new product that has been released into the US market called Hair Rescue, from a company called Keraplast. It's only available from salons, but it is a conditioning treatment that is being proven to work really well on all sorts of damaged hair.  If you are in the States, you might want to ask your hairdresser about whether they have it in the salon, or can get it in.


----------



## Neha Sampath

Hello HairEgo

I bleached my hair over a year ago, and I would blowdry it after every wash (because my hair was really short and curly and I'm a little plump, so the short curly hair didn't really suit me). But my hair's growing now. They've grown beyond shoulder length and I happen to like curls now. But I haven't had a haircut in a long time and my hair's growing thin and looks pretty unhealthy too. I was my hair on an alternate day basis. 

Can you help me? 

I saw one of the users mentioned the mayonnaise treatment. Is that just mayonnaise or oil and mayo? I apply castor oil once a while and baby oil regularly. I want to grow my hair long but don't want them to be so unhealthy.

Help me pleaseee :'(


----------



## Dragonfly

Hair ego hasn't been to mut in over a year.

If you want to apply an oil to your hair, look for coconut, advocado, palm or another nut oil.

They can penetrate the hair shaft an actually strengthen your hair.

Castor oil and baby oil can't do this.

Mayonaise is just a mess - stick with an oil I already mentioned.


----------



## ozzdrum

I have long thick bleached, almost platinum, hair halfway down my back and have become a pro at holding on to as many hairs as i can. (Anyone with bleached hair knows what i am talking about) the best products i have found havent been the most expensive ones but ones most of us already have. Its really important to do a protein treatment right after bleaching. I prefer eggs(sounds gross, really isnt as bad as it sounds). Just mix a couple raw eggs with a couple tbsp of olive oil (coconut oil works as well) and leave it in for 30 mins or so and rinse with cool water and put in a heavy duty conditioner (i prefer pantenes deep conditioner, comes in a cube and smells lovely) to damp hair and leave it in for as long as you like. I sometimes will throw a shower cap and sleep with it in. I do a protein treatment once a month or so. Deep condition 1-2 a week. I am not a professional, this is from experience of trial and error. This is how i keep my for healthy and soft even after through all the abuse!


----------



## Misha Smith

Try using a mixture of castor oil and olive oil for deeply moisturize your hair. do this 2-3 times a week and leave it over night. Then wash your hair in the morning as you normally do. Do this for at least 3 months but normally in as early as 3 or 4 weeks you would already see results. Hopes this would help you.


----------



## LisaR

Hi! My hair has broken off and is really weak! How did u get on with yours? I know it was a while ago but I would really appreciate any help or advise you can offer! Thanks in advance x


----------



## StellaSunshine

Your hair is most vulnerable to damage when wet so be very careful combing it out.  You will need to work on restoring the elasticity of the hair.  To check the elasticity, take one single hair stand and get it wet.  Gently pull the strand and release to see if it reverts back to the original shape.  There are many You tube videos and Internet pages showing this but I'm not sure if I can post those here or not according to forum rules.

I agree with the above posters regarding protein treatments to correct the poor elasticity.  This will rebuild strength and restore shine.

My advice is to make an appointment with a professional to get your hair healthy again.  They can examine your hair and make specific recommendations on restorative treatments and help you with suggestions on styling your hair while you wait for it to grow out.  This might initially be expensive, but what is your hair worth to you?  Maybe pick up a few extra hours at work or a second part-time job and devote that money to hair care.

Remember, as devastating as your damaged hair might be, it is only temporary!  Maybe this is the time to dare a new short style? (at least it's summer!)

Wish you well.  Hang in there!


----------



## mtaylor007

[SIZE=10pt]Try argan oil, this stuff deeply conditions and repairs hair. There's Pro Naturals Moroccan Argan Oil [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]http://www.rylees.ca/pro-naturals-moroccan-oil-hair-treatment-with-heat-protector.htmlhttp://www.rylees.ca/pro-naturals-moroccan-oil-hair-treatment-with-heat-protector.html[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt] it hydrates, nourishes and strengthens hair to prevent further damage. [/SIZE]


----------



## Desponia

Please be careful when using protein. It even mentions it on the bottles... but too much protein can actually cause your hair to become brittle. But it's good to use every 6-8 weeks. I've got bright pink hair and have bleached my hair three times and I do this, plus very light trim and it's been helping with the growth!


----------



## Linz31

Redken Anti-Snap is my lifesaver.


----------



## elykelly

does olive oil overnite work??


----------



## anula

Homemade masks with honey, avocado, eggs or oils makes soooo good for your hair, that chaep and amazing method, nothing from drugstore makes my hair shiny and strong like products from my kitchen, thats have ingredients like proteins etc. that rebuild hair and thats way to healthy beauty hair :


----------



## lanaberska

I love using phyto phytosesame express hydrating Conditioner after shampooing. it softens and detangles my hair and I have to be honest, .... it does kinda make my hair feel less brittle.


----------



## webf2010

I would recommend using Henna power and hybiscus power which are very much natural and there are no side effects if used daily.


----------



## kaela

hey! i know exaclt how you feel and my hair is so bad! i was doing a lot of research and im going to avoid heat as much as possible and im going to use moroccan oil after i shower. i also use reconstruction shamoo and conditioner. Drink lots of water. Also get trims frequently.  Massage your scalp (5-10) minutes daily. That will increase blood flow to your head. Also you can take vitamins( Skin Hair and Nails Biotine) 3 times daily with every meal. Hope these tips help some people out


----------



## Caudiag23

Does Joico K-pak Colour Shampoo and Conditioner good to reapir bleached and dryed hair?


----------



## bubbles231

when all else fails try a natural approach like pouring some apple cider vinegar over hair after its washed. it will seal the broken ends, then rinse cold water. I also like to put my hair into a mask, then put a showercap on it and blow dry for 20 seconds the heat and the mask work well.


----------



## ashcosmo

I am also a stylist and I agree with HairEgo. The Joico K line is phenomenal and since there are no real "quick" fixes, it's going to take the right products to help. Moroccan oil Paul Mitchell Super Skinny L'oreal Professional Absolute Repair Deep Conditioner Those are a few that I love


----------



## mistygem

Aside from protein, you might also want to try fish oil (take it orally, don't condition your hair with it, lol). They do wonders for your heart, joints, brain, eyes...*skin and hair*!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Get the 400-capsule Kirkland bottle. It'll last you about 4 months (3x a day), so it's a pretty sweet deal. That's what I take.


----------



## Theophania

I've been a hairdresser since the days of only having Redkin, Jhirmack, or Nexuus products that were considered salon quality products. Redkin still rescues myself, and my clients! Redkin Anti-snap. Use the leave in treatment after bleaching, and avoid heat styling. Also use a silicone based shiner. Shiners are all pretty much the same. This will keep the frizz down and smooth the cuticle. ~ Good luck


----------



## Mary Jacobs

Took me a month and a bit. I used the WHOLE Pro Naturals system. Shampoo, conditioner, argan oil, hair mask....all of it. Did wonders for my hair. Oh and getting regular trims too of course. Got them all online, the shipping was free on the site I found so it was good.


----------



## Laura Wolfhart

Ah the never-ending dilemma for girls who dye their hair, no worries, most of us have been there! [SIZE=10pt]Use either castor oil or argan oil on your hair to make it stronger and healthier. Regular shampoos use sulfates which dry out your hair so try to use sulfate free shampoos instead. You can look online for a brand called pro naturals and get their silicone free argan oil and their shampoo and conditioner, those made my hair really strong and healthy. Try using avocado hair masks, maybe olive oil with honey too. Once a week is enough to get your hair softer and healthier. [/SIZE]


----------



## Lizzifer

While I love buying hair products like there's no tomorrow, I stay away from them when it comes to hair repair because they can often be so expensive and it's hit or miss which ones really work.

My go-to at home for boosting my hair back to a healthy state is coconut oil. Just the regular store-bought coconut oil, usually easily found at health food stores but also at grocery stores sometimes too. While it's usually solid at room temperature, rubbing it in your hands melts it quickly, which makes it really easy to run through your hair. I put a generous amount in and cover it with a towel and let it sit for at least an hour or so (if you can do it overnight, even better!) then rinse out. It does leave your hair looking greasy so you'll have to shampoo before you style it, but it's great for a day at home type of treatment. And leaves your hair smelling great! I've been doing it for years, dye my hair every 3 or 4 weeks and still have soft, shiny hair.

If you can't get coconut oil, I imagine olive oil might work too. I've never tried it so can't say for sure, but I use it on my skin sometimes and it's definitely very hydrating.


----------



## Juana Zapardiel

> Originally Posted by *L165* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anybody had experience with repairing horribly OVER bleached out, dyed, weak, brittle, snappping off hair? Any products that helped greatly strengthen, repair or improve your snapping off, bleached out, or horribly brittle hair? The quicker fix, the better.
> 
> Please only people who have had experience(or know somebody who had this and exactly what and how they used to fix it) with this, and what you used,how long it took, how good the results were, and how you used it(how long you left it in, how often,techniques, tips and tricks ect.)
> 
> I appreciate this sooo much.
> 
> Thank you


 Hello

yes i this all to well. i got my hair bleach it was dry, brittle, breaking off. i had it in a bun for like 8 months...! for real until i started to use " nourishing coconut milk " made by organix from wallgreens. it worked a miracle with i knew about a year ago.my hair is back curly and bouncy and most important healthy i use it everyday...!


----------



## CourtneyB

I hope you get your hair back to normal soon!

To at least add back in some shine and softness, why not try a oil treatment at home? MuT has a great tutorial here!


----------



## SarahNull

I have bleached my own hair and have never had any issues, but I also believe it is because of the products that I use.

First and foremost, do not touch anything for "blonde hair" in terms of shampoo and conditioner. I noticed that every single one that I have used has stripped my hair. You want to go after something for Silver Hair. The best is Swartzkopf's Color Save Silver Shampoo. It is the best and nothing tops it. The conditioner they make is fabulous too and I have yet to use one as good. The Color Save Spray conditioner by Swartzkopf is just awesome. I love Oscar Blandi's At Home Salon Glaze Shine Rinse and it is amazing. If you use these three products, you will have no issues with your hair at all.


----------



## Lilly Paul

I'm really confused what to use i have came on here looking for a solution and I'm more confused then i was before this ?? why so many products ?? just want 1 shampoo conditioner and heat protector not 249878675928672587 different kinds pleaeeeeease can someone tell me the best products


----------



## Rooftrellen

once my hair is like yours, over dyed and bleached, i'm worried about my hair, my friends told me this type of dmage is not reversible. even if you use some conditioner.

i think the only solution is that you cut them down and wait for the new hair. it don't need to wait long time, just patient and come down


----------



## elledeesbeauty

I bleached my hair recently, twice and it fried my hair! I used coconut oil (it does make your hair super greasy but its amazing). Also applying mayonaise on your hair for 30 mins (wrap hair in cling film too) really helps as its high in protein. Also try a sulphate free shampoo as these are a lot gentler on your hair. I also LOVE morrocan oil


----------



## JessicaSomur

I am going through the same problem and desperatley lookign for an answer.


----------



## lipo4ka

For extremely dry hair I prefer to use black seed oil as a mask ans Kerastase Age Recharge products as a shampoo and treatment. Also you may try Matrix Hydratherapie Balm - it is real miracle!


----------



## BajanPrincess

For a home treatment to strengthen your hair, try deep conditioning with coconut milk or an organic unsalaried nut butter like cashew butter or peanut butter. I have tried both and they really do work to strengthen your hair. Apply it to freshly shampooed hair that has been towel dried. Slather it on from root to tip. Put on a shower cap and leave for at least half an hour. Rinse well. Try warm water but finish off with a shot of cool or cold water. For commercial products, I like Bumble &amp; Bumble Mending Masque and Alfaparf Nutri Seduction Ultra Moisture Mask.


----------



## julka

I had the same problems with my hair, but I found this reconstructing masque - http://beautybyj.net/index.php?route=product/product&amp;path=70_85&amp;product_id=108

It really helped me alot. Also I'm using shampoo from same brand. My hair looks thicker and the split ends seem less in evidence. Not only does it leave my hair in superb condition, but it smells amazing, too. Highly recommended from me!


----------



## Jeanette Herbst

I also had a similar experience... my hair was platinum and I tried to do my roots at home, came out yellow after bleaching it twice. Then I went to fix it at the salon and they bleached it three times! My hair just melted off and pieces kept on breaking off. I couldn't even look at my hair without it breaking. It was beyond the point where Morroccan Oil (My usual miracle product) could save it. I kept cutting but nothing would help until a hairdresser eventually recommended Placenta Plus. It's a mixture of placenta, bay rum and bergamot essence. At first I didn't think that it works. It doesn't make your hair soft at all.  But after applying every second day, because too much protein is also not good, after two weeks there was a noticeable difference. My hair is still very damaged but it's making progress and not regressing... My hair used to be soooo long and I've lost so much hair it's shoulder length and completely thinned out. Never again will I bleach that much!! I miss my long thick hair.


----------



## Honey CloudsSPA

Ok first things first . You need to get a shampoo that is going to moisturize as well as a conditioner. (we all know I love davines) . You should try the davines Momo shampoo and conditioner and use the Nounou Pak mask three time a week. Doing this will help build all the loss protein in your hair from the bleach.Doing this hair care routine on a regular basis will restore you hair. Also you should try to minimize the amount of heat you put on you hair and if you are going to , please make sure you use a heat protector before taking a tool to your hair.

Hope this helps

honey clouds


----------



## margeau

just found this giveaway for a NuMe hair serum that works wonders for damaged hair http://www.shefinds.com/2013/dont-miss-your-chance-to-win-a-finishing-hair-serum-from-nume/


----------



## melissaS

how do u feel about using moraccan oil ? cuz my hair is falling out at a alarming rate ...im 21 and in a week since i bleeched it ( for like the third timne in two months)....i have lost at least half of my hair iused to have very very thick hair and now it is getting thin what can i do immediately ....im loosing it


----------



## Thania

I used to have a dry hair even when I didn't bleached it. Then, I started experimenting using jojoba oil &amp; castor oil (hot oil treatment) once a while &amp; it helps. However, I recently are into using natural products, such as Coconut oil &amp; Moroccan oil. Try use natural methods if you can, and cut down shampoo w/ Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (SLS) that damage hair. I uses Elova Essence Argan oil that I bought from Amazon to add shine &amp; protect my hair from hair dryer / hair straightener that I use on daily basis. Their price is considerable &amp; free shipping too! http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D8UNC7W/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1374912818&amp;sr=8-1&amp;pi=SL75


----------



## Exensionshere

Hi i bleached my hair about 5-6 times about a month ago.

(stupid amount of times i know)

then i realised whenever my hair was wet it was like elastic but it broke and snapped off. brushing my hair more than just a few strands came out! and when it was dry it was too dry, felt crispy  but looked fluffy! eww.

in just 3 weeks i fixed my hair.

- dont use straighters, curlers etc any heat on the hair

- dont wear hair bobbles with that little metal bit on, it rips the hair apart. 

- dont towel dry hair. only blowdry, but at a good distance. 

keep conditioning and shampooing as usual.

ever noticed when your hair used to get greasy or anyone elses hair get greasy?

greasy hair is the natural oils which repair the hair itself. its only healthy to wash hair ONCE a week when damaged.

If you left your hair togo greasy in months it would have fully repaired on its own. but no-one wants greasy hair with roots coming through!

so i used OLIVE-OIL. it works wonders on hair ! 

dont ever use too much though or hair will appear very greasy!

sleep with it on whatever but never use heat on hair when olive oil is on. 

quicktip also, if hair doesnt look thick an full enough, lean forward almost bending over, and brush hair upside down, from back of neck to front. makes hair much thicker!

good luck!


----------



## jetty555

I just recently dyed my hair blonde 3 times (using packages, only got me to ginger) and then bleached it 3 times, then dyed it blue. its only been a week using john frieda's blonde toning conditioner, Moroccan oil repairing mask and Moroccan oil repairing oil and my hairs already so healthy and soft again. would definitely recommend those products.


----------



## Mel Stevens

I repaired my hair using the por naturals argan oil hair repair mask. It protects the color from fading and leaves the hair super soft and shiny, I have been using it after bleaching my hair for a year and it is now soft, and manageable!


----------



## bailey_

coconut oil works great with rebuilding hair! and smells great , you can get it at a grocery store hope this helps


----------



## boba

Hm... simple question! Did you considering of changing your hait style and cut your hair short? Something like Jessie J :wub:   in her short hair phase? Really, this might be change you need and you will definetly save money and time from reparing already dameged hair. For one month hair will grow from 1cm to 2 cm depending on person to person. So if you cut your hair to be 1cm long(like Jessie J  ) and do in again in a month, you will have brand new hair!

In case you dont like my cutting hair idea :blush: ... castor oil for hair will make your hair repair fast! It will make yor hair grow faster, it will make your hair all shinny and new! Hope this will help you!


----------



## HelenS1

*Get a Pro Naturals*


----------



## Lin1018

Lilly Paul said:


> I'm really confused what to use i have came on here looking for a solution and I'm more confused then i was before this ?? why so many products ?? just want 1 shampoo conditioner and heat protector not 249878675928672587 different kinds pleaeeeeease can someone tell me the best products


My hair was damaged due to radiotheraphy not due to dying etc., my hairdresser said I need a hair repair system and she pointed me to Pro Naturals.   It has worked for me, now it is shiny, full of bounce and no longer breaking.


----------



## MelissaLara

I found this site a while back that may be useful to you actually! It basically matches you up to products that are right for you based on your beauty profile which is pretty cool, It's called my beauty compare. You should check it out and see what it comes up with. 

But for hydration i would definitely look to the Lee Stafford hair masks, I have tried all of them and they are all great!


----------

